# new autocomplete functionality in the dictionaries



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

We just launched a better autocomplete for the dictionary search.  You'll notice it giving better suggestions as you type your search. The suggestions will come from both sides of the dictionary, such as both English and French words in the English-French dictionary.  Also, as you begin a second word, you will see forum thread titles.  Choosing a thread title will send you directly to the forum thread.

Sometime next week, we will add this functionality to the search box in the forums.

Getting this to work the way I wanted it to was not easy, and I expect a number of problems to emerge.  Let me know through Contact Us if you find any annoying problems.

Edit: This currently is only working on internal pages of the dictionary, not the homepage.
Edit2: Forum thread titles have been taken away for now since they are causing too many problems.
...
Edit4: We are back running again, but it currently only works for single words.

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Que legal!


----------



## swift

I second Vanda (hi Vanda! . Great feature, Mike.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Saw that this morning.
Amazing!
Well done!
Helps a lot!
Thanks!


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks, Mike  This is working very well. This is a good start!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I haven't experienced any problems so far


----------



## mkellogg

Paulfromitaly said:


> I haven't experienced any problems so far


Ha! You were lucky.  The servers were overloaded, the service was intermittent.  It was a disaster.  I'll try again next week.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

mkellogg said:


> Ha! You were lucky.  The servers were overloaded, the service was intermittent.  It was a disaster.  I'll try again next week.



No problem so far here.
Works fine.
Be happy.


----------

